# Happy Birthday, Cheeney



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Cheeney is one year old today. Here he is with an antler... I don't think he's quite figured out what to do with it yet. But he'd better hurry up or Uncle Zio will take it! 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.447529441930196.125862.100000194313511&type=3&l=08c8596a6b


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww he is cute! Looks just like my friends GSP pup :smile:

Happy Birthday Cheeney!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Cheeney, even if I'm late. He is a beauty.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Belated First Birthday Cheeney!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

*Happy Belated Birthday Cheeney!*


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy belated B-day! He's absolutely gorgeous and looks like quite a character!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Belated!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------

